# so lange...



## dergott

Amigos, sé que la expresión *so lange* significa tan, tanto; sin embargo en el siguiente texto no le hallo el sentido: 

_Pedro de Valdivia in Chile war meines Wissens in Spanien bereits verheiratet, und *so lange* die Indianerinnen ungetauft waren, durften sie __ohnehin nicht geheiratet werden._
__ 
Meine Übersetzung:
 
Según mis antecedentes, cuando Pedro de Valdivia llegó a Chile ya estaba casado en España, _*en tanto*_ que las mujeres aborígenes estaban judías, de todos modos no podían ser casadas


----------



## Jana337

Hola,

significa mientras que, as long as.

The indigeneous women certainly weren't Jewish, they were not christened (bautizadas). 

Moreover, I am not sure that "según mis antecedentes" is correct. Meines Wissens means que yo sepa. But my Spanish is pathetic, so don't get upset if I am plain wrong. 

Jana


----------



## dergott

Thanks Jana for your help. Your`re right: "que yo sepa" ist a good form, but a little colloquial; in this context "según mis antecedentes" ist more formal.   

   Viele Grüsse 

(sorry for my poor English)


----------



## Synclaire

dergott said:
			
		

> Amigos, sé que la expresión *so lange* significa tan, tanto; sin embargo en el siguiente texto no le hallo el sentido:
> 
> _Pedro de Valdivia in Chile war meines Wissens in Spanien bereits verheiratet, und *so lange* die Indianerinnen ungetauft waren, durften sie __ohnehin nicht geheiratet werden._
> 
> Meine Übersetzung:
> 
> Según mis antecedentes, cuando Pedro de Valdivia llegó a Chile ya estaba casado en España, _*en tanto*_ que las mujeres aborígenes estaban judías, de todos modos no podían ser casadas


 
"Según sé, Pedro de Valdivia en Chile ya estaba casado en España y de cualquier manera no era posible casarse von indias que no habían sido bautizadas."

"solange" significa en ese caso tanto como: "mientras" ellas no estén bautizadas, no pueden casarse.


----------



## dergott

Muchas gracias Synclaire


----------



## Synclaire

Gern geschehen


----------

